# Accessories for Ruger's New 45 Auto?



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Just ordered a new Ruger KP-345PR for $419 from Davidsons (thru Guns West in Utah) and need some advice for accessories, such as a light or laser setup that fits this model.

Thank-you in advance of your assistance!

Steve


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Personaly, i think lazers are a waist of $$$, but if your looking for a good lazer, or lamp attatchment, try http://www.surefire.com There Weapon lights, and lazer sights are Top-notch; just be prepaired to pay as much for a weapon light as you did for your new gun. :wink:


----------

